# Time to start packing. . . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We leave on Friday. . . Lisi is trying on clothes---since she doesn't dress that often she discovered she has outgrown some never-worn dresses! Oh well, it was too hot here to wear anything this summer!
What da' ya' think?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think she is drop-dead gorgeous!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lisi and Kitzel are gonna rock Hilton Head! :Sooo cute:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> I think she is drop-dead gorgeous!!!:wub::wub:


:HistericalSmiley:
and drop dead dirty---she so needs a bath but I am stretching it out to do just before we leave, next Wed. is B-day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ckanen2n said:


> Lisi and Kitzel are gonna rock Hilton Head! :Sooo cute:


Kitzi isn't into fashion! But he is going to own the beach!!!!!!!! He is a true beach-bum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't wait to meet all of you in person. So excited about the upcoming trip.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Liesl looks beautiful!!! I really love the pink dress. I am a little stressed about having 2 this time. Mercedes travels well and I think Whitney will be fine. The sleeping I think will be my issue. I hope they will sleep in the travel pen. Mercedes likes to sleep with me when we travel but Whitney is small and I am afraid she will fall off the bed. I hope they will be exhausted at bedtime. I can't wait to see you again Sandi and meet Liesl. Kisses to Kitzel from his Mercedes:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Liesl looks adorable. I can feel the excitement of all of you going to HH!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful time, and I'm planning on going next year!!! I'll be looking forward to that all year!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

elly said:


> Liesl looks beautiful!!! I really love the pink dress. I am a little stressed about having 2 this time. Mercedes travels well and I think Whitney will be fine. The sleeping I think will be my issue. I hope they will sleep in the travel pen. Mercedes likes to sleep with me when we travel but Whitney is small and I am afraid she will fall off the bed. I hope they will be exhausted at bedtime. I can't wait to see you again Sandi and meet Liesl. Kisses to Kitzel from his Mercedes:wub:


Kitzel was delighted w/ this msg. 

Cathy, I think they WILL be exhausted. We can run them on the beach!:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I can't wait to meet all of you in person. So excited about the upcoming trip.


Lynn, this will be good for you! and we look forward to meeting you and sharing your little Secret! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Liesl looks adorable. I can feel the excitement of all of you going to HH!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful time, and I'm planning on going next year!!! I'll be looking forward to that all year!!!


Deborah, I will look forward to meeting you next yr! It gives us something to which we can look forward. :chili::chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I started packing last week! Lists everywhere, bags, satchels, boxes and stroller laid out. I am a mess! Other than the car ride back home from retrieving them, this will be my first trip anywhere with Dusty and Jasper. Don't know what to expect from them, but we'll cope no matter what comes our way. 

I am so looking forward to meeting all of you, and can't wait to get my hands on your little dogs! This is gonna be so much fun.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I started packing last week! Lists everywhere, bags, satchels, boxes and stroller laid out. I am a mess! Other than the car ride back home from retrieving them, this will be my first trip anywhere with Dusty and Jasper. Don't know what to expect from them, but we'll cope no matter what comes our way.
> 
> I am so looking forward to meeting all of you, and can't wait to get my hands on your little dogs! This is gonna be so much fun.


Can't wait to meet you Laura:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got to bring all kinds of clothes...Jill has many places lined up for her and I to go! My most worrysome thing is which carry bags to bring..as I don't think I'll be bringing Ava's stroller this year. Guess I should start making piles, so I can edit them each day :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, Ava is so tiny that a whole pile of her clothes won't take more than a couple of inches of space! :HistericalSmiley:

How long will you be at HH?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, Ava is so tiny that a whole pile of her clothes won't take more than a couple of inches of space! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> How long will you be at HH?


Getting there on the 12th (Wednesday) and leaving on the 18th (Tuesday)

It's not Ava's clothes I'm worried about :blush::innocent:..it's mine. Sundresses, crop pants, shorts, tops, pj's, walking shoes and excercise clothes, bathing suits and cover ups....

Ava's clothes, leashes and harnesses, carry bag(s) pee pee pads, food, bowls, brush/comb (the carry bags take up the room!)

How many suit cases do you guys bring? Geez, you'll be away from home for quite a while!!!:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We bring one 50 lb. bag each for about 6-7 wks---including ALL the dog stuff, a few small gifts, our computers, cameras, etc. That means I won't bring many clothes, but I am not a clothes horse! I am sort of a minimalist (not as much as both daughters though). I am trying to learn to be even more so!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I have most of the dog stuff together. I always plan to make lists, but seldom do, so who knows what I'll forget. I'm sure anything I might need is available in HH so I'm not stressed about it. I'm sure I'll bring too much, but I am trying to cut back. Lets see, a bag for Cassie, a small bag for me, two strollers, two collapsible playpens, doggy carry bag, potty pads, Natures Miracle, grooming supplies, dog bowls, hair dryer and a case of wine. Well, I sort of have a list now, but will I be able to fit it all in the car.
I can't wait to see some of you again, and look forward to meeting some new friends.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I am bringing 100 extra potty pads and Nature's Miracle for those that need it, Eva's carrier, her pen, a cooler, and my small suitcase..I'm hoping I can put Eva's stuff in my bag, even though she has her own, and a few other things..not bringing the stroller this time..I checked with Nida, and she told me I could bring anything I wanted to!:w00t: I wonder if she knows what she is getting herself into?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - Liesi looks adorable. I'll have to pack Tyler's little sailor boy vest with the anchor from Pat to go with Liesi's. I can wait to see her and Kitzi in the flesh. :wub: And seeing everyone!!:chili::chili:
I JUST finished my scripts TONIGHT - plotting all of the shots today after my client approved the written words right before I came up here - so I will be sending everyone an e-mail with info on the two house addressees and meeting times, etc, on Monday night or Tuesday morning. I'm so sorry I have been too busy with work to do it earlier, but I really have to concentrate on all the info for the e-mail so couldn't just slip it in. I'm so excited. :chili::chili:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My mother-in-law just left after a ten-day visit, and while her visit was pleasant, it was still stressful, so I am looking forward to some kick-back time, and being able to meet some new SM folks and fluffs! I'm trying not to freak out over remembering everything because stress makes my neck hurt worse -- unfortunately I am still having issues with my neck and dizziness from my concussion. Anyway, I think I'll start packing this week and make lists like some of you are doing, and hopefully I can be organized enough to remember everything I'll need.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure if someone forgets anything, another friend will have it with them or we have stores in HH -- it's not like we're on a "DESERT" island. LOL

Trying to decide which "to go" bag to take Secret in. I want her to be comfy on the plane, but I don't want one that's too big or heavy. We have a lot to choose from so I know it'll be OK. 

And guess who told me today that they will be joining us???

Sassy's Mom. I'm so excited that Pat and Sassy are coming too. Or maybe just Pat as I remember her mentioning that she didn't think Sassy would enjoy all the fluffs. Maybe she and Secret can hang out in the corner -- the "older ladies" corner.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni has long hair. Will this be a problem if we go to the beach? Maybe I should get him a wet suit?!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Well, I am bringing 100 extra potty pads and Nature's Miracle for those that need it, Eva's carrier, her pen, a cooler, and my small suitcase..I'm hoping I can put Eva's stuff in my bag, even though she has her own, and a few other things..not bringing the stroller this time..I checked with Nida, and she told me I could bring anything I wanted to!:w00t: I wonder if she knows what she is getting herself into?:HistericalSmiley:


April and Nida, just wanted to let you know that I have decided to drive the van, just to make sure I have enough room because I always bring too much if I am not flying. If we need to meet up somewhere, I can haul some of your stuff, for a fee...five puppy kisses per item.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

ckanen2n said:


> Giovanni has long hair. Will this be a problem if we go to the beach? Maybe I should get him a wet suit?!


I will not be taking my Eva on the beach..she is in long coat, too..that would be a grooming nightmare!!:HistericalSmiley:We can laugh at the others trying to get rid of the sand when they bring their fluffs back.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh what a gorgeous wardrobe!! It is going to put mine to shame!!  And Kitzi sure looks like a beach bum and the cutest one I've ever seen!! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm sure if someone forgets anything, another friend will have it with them or we have stores in HH -- it's not like we're on a "DESERT" island. LOL
> 
> Trying to decide which "to go" bag to take Secret in. I want her to be comfy on the plane, but I don't want one that's too big or heavy. We have a lot to choose from so I know it'll be OK.
> 
> ...



That would be so neat to see Pat and I hope she brings Sassy, too!! I'll hang out in the "older ladies corner":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> April and Nida, just wanted to let you know that I have decided to drive the van, just to make sure I have enough room because I always bring too much if I am not flying. If we need to meet up somewhere, I can haul some of your stuff, for a fee...five puppy kisses per item.


That is so thoughtful and we love puppy kisses! I guess this means I can bring the stroller, Eva's bag, an extra pen, a bed, and extra food!! :chili::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: I'm just messing with you, Laura..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes it is official....I am coming to the HH meet up. :chili: I was undecided for a long while because this should be a time when we are in WNC. But since we had to return to FL last week due to the pending hurricane I have decided to join you ladies in HH. :chili: I can't wait to meet everyone. I don't think I will be bringing Sassy. It is still very hot here in the south and Sassy is an inside kind of girl. Plus she would not be amused with all of the little white fluffy butt sniffing; although, she would love all of the humans. D/H adores her and she will be happy at home with daddy. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I have been waiting for this official word so . . 

.:woohoo2::woohoo2::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:happy dance::happy dance::happy::happy::clap::clap:artytime:

How about some more of you jumping in???????


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, I have been waiting for this official word so . .
> 
> .:woohoo2::woohoo2::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:happy dance::happy dance::happy::happy::clap::clap:artytime:


 
:HistericalSmiley: thanks for such a warm welcome. Let the good times begin.....at HH. :chili: Maybe I should start an official thread.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Yes it is official....I am coming to the HH meet up. :chili: I was undecided for a long while because this should be a time when we are in WNC. But since we had to return to FL last week due to the pending hurricane I have decided to join you ladies in HH. :chili: I can't wait to meet everyone. I don't think I will be bringing Sassy. It is still very hot here in the south and Sassy is an inside kind of girl. Plus she would not be amused with all of the little white fluffy butt sniffing; although, she would love all of the humans. D/H adores her and she will be happy at home with daddy. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. :aktion033:



I'm so glad you'll be joining us, although I would have loved to meet Sassy I understand. Bogie will be at home with Daddy. I can only deal with one at a time. Actually the times I have gone to dog events without either of my fluffs have been great. You get to enjoy all of the fluffs without constantly having to watch to make sure your guy isn't getting into trouble. There will certainly be plenty of white fluffs to play with. Some are bringing extras so you will always have one to fuss over.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley: thanks for such a warm welcome. Let the good times begin.....at HH. :chili: Maybe I should start an official thread.


:wub::wub::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I'm so glad you'll be joining us, although I would have loved to meet Sassy I understand. Bogie will be at home with Daddy. I can only deal with one at a time. Actually the times I have gone to dog events without either of my fluffs have been great. You get to enjoy all of the fluffs without constantly having to watch to make sure your guy isn't getting into trouble. There will certainly be plenty of white fluffs to play with. Some are bringing extras so you will always have one to fuss over.


Reva I am looking forward to meeting and playing with everyone's fluffs (without Sassy's big black eyes watching me.) Those big eyes always make me feel guilty that I am not doting on her every second of the day. :innocent:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

YAY PAT!!! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> YAY PAT!!! Looking forward to meeting you.


Thank you....I am so excited and can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili::chili: So glad you are joining us:chili::chili:I can lend you a pup:wub::thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

elly said:


> :chili::chili: So glad you are joining us:chili::chili:I can lend you a pup:wub::thumbsup:


Cathy I know you are bringing two, so I was counting on you lending me one. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it's about time, Pat. :chili::chili: So glad you decided to come. Would have loved to see Sassy but I know how it can be. I went to Nationals without Tyler a few years ago and someone was always trying to "pawn off" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: one of their fluffs on me. It was such a hard task but somebody had to do it. arty:artytime: So anxious to meet you and you can see Tyler model your creations in person...or is that, in dog?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Well it's about time, Pat. :chili::chili: So glad you decided to come. Would have loved to see Sassy but I know how it can be. I went to Nationals without Tyler a few years ago and someone was always trying to "pawn off" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: one of their fluffs on me. It was such a hard task but somebody had to do it. arty:artytime: So anxious to meet you and you can see Tyler model your creations in person...or is that, in dog?


Sue I am so excited to finally meet Tyler (and you). Has he opened his Sept. envelope yet? It has something for HH inside....not to spoil the surprise. I will feel so guilty not taking Sassy, but I know in my heart that she would not enjoy it as much as me and it would drag me down seeing her unhappy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- Secret won't be going on the beach either. She can stay in my Susan Lanci Sling.

At Nationals in Dallas in 2011, Secret did not enjoy the puppy party and all the fluffs running and playing. She finally went into the bathroom in the suite and layed down behind the toilet. She seemed stressed and not always very happy at that event.

But this year at Nationals in San Diego, she was a totally different little girl. She talked a blue streak when I left her in the stroller although Tilly or Lacie was always with her. Then she got out of the stroller at the puppy party and went down the hall investigating everything. Marisa went running after her for me. Anyway, she seemed to want to be part of the mix -- except that she will not play with other fluffs -- only alone with people.

So I'm not certain which little Secret will show up for the HH party, but I'm thinking it will be the one that was in SD. At least I hope it is.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am dying to see Liesl's reaction to the pups---anything could happen. Mostly I think she will do her shrill, little bark--non stop, but we will see. Kitzi surprised me the first time he was w/Stacie & Marina & their puppies and adults. He only wanted to sit on my lap. BUT then along came Mercedes. . . & the rest is history! :smheat::smheat::Girl power::Girl power:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn, Sassy would sit in my lap most of the time. She tolerates little dogs, but she doesn't like them in her face or constantly sniffing her skirt. I know the weather will be hot and she would be miserable outside, and consequently I would not be able to enjoy myself because I would be worrying about her.


----------

